# Jennifer Garner's sexy smokey eyesss!



## Kimmi201 (May 19, 2008)

Hey ladies I was wondering how to do my eye makeup like jennifer garner's is here. Im goin crazy because I can't find a picture that is up close enough to tell whats goin on with the makeup exactley.... basically wondering the lid colors and if she has a smokey eye with shadow or mostly eyeliner?  

Some specific steps and colors on how to achieve this look would be greatlyyy appreciated!! thanks !! =)


----------



## piyi (May 19, 2008)

hello! she's not having smokie eyes.she's has an extended 'low v' with black eye shadow, brown on the crease and low lashes.black eye pencil all over the eye mostly inside and finally false eye lashes!you can't get this look without eyelashes.shes having small eyes and now look perfect.finally for the lips,try to put pressed powder first or make up on the lips and then a lip gloss.good try!


----------



## Kimmi201 (May 20, 2008)

anyone else have any recommendations..please??


----------

